# Giant STP - Help!



## AustinM711 (Sep 19, 2008)

i found this bike for sale for 1350. way over my price point but the components are amazing. what do you guys think. good deal or not?

2007 Giant STP Jeff Lenowsky Frame
This bike is built up! It has always been miantained and greased. There are some paint chips but there is not dents or cracks. The bike is really light too. 

Frame: 2007 Giant STP
Fork: Rock Shox Revalation 426 Adjustable 100mm-115mm
Wheels: Sunringle MTX
Hubs: Shimano XT
Tires: Kenda small block 8's
Seatpost: Thomson elite
Seat: SDG bel-air with ti-rails
Brakes: Avid Juicy Ultimates
Shifter: Sram X0
Derailleur: Sram X0
Chainguide: E-thirteen SRS
Chainring: Truvativ 38 tooth
Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller
BB: Truvativ
Bars: Truvativ Holzfeller
Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller
Pedals: Truvativ Holzfeller
Grips: ODI lock ons
Road cassette but I dont know the brand


----------



## XCWX (Sep 24, 2008)

Are you serious, you have to ask? JK, I would hop on it if its being sold unused from a shop. The 09' STP zero is just a little more than that. Not sure much on the revelation fork but the rest of the spec looks great, and Jeff's frame to go with it. 

I would say jump on it if the frame is your size. It would cost you more near twice that to build the same bike.


----------



## AustinM711 (Sep 19, 2008)

do you think it would work well for doing trails too?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

No! Be patient and you can get a bike like that for half of that price....
It's barely worth that much new.


----------



## bingpwr (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a STP and I cannot see it being sold for half the price with those kinda components...I also have a 2007 model, but it's not the lenosky model.

But I agree with the fact that STPs are not worth $1300


----------



## Iron_Maiden (Sep 23, 2008)

Giant STP is one of the most underrated frames around, they're light and good enough for almost any type of riding. 

For 1350, you cannot go wrong with components like that, i'll get it if i were you.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

I think if you could pick it up for about 800-1100, but I think 1300 is pushing it, look around craigslist and be patient


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I've tried selling a couple of these types of bike on here and $1300 seems very high for that bike. Not sure what it cost new, but the general consensus is that a used bike in nice shape is worth about 1/2 what it would cost new.

I was trying to sell a Kona Cowan on here with a really good parts spec and had no takers at $699....and the bike was practically brand new.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

New STP are about 800-900, but they honestly have a bad component speck, That is why I think about 800-900 is fair for the OP's


----------



## bingpwr (Jul 6, 2008)

Mountain biker 41 said:


> New STP are about 800-900, but they honestly have a bad component speck, That is why I think about 800-900 is fair for the OP's


agreed. I wouldn't go over 1k


----------



## compression (Nov 14, 2006)

I test rode an STP last week. I could not get that thing to manual at all. The geometry is completely different than my Spcialized P.2, which can manual with hardly any effort. Also the STP was heavy as hell.
I would not put the STP high on my list.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

compression said:


> I test rode an STP last week. I could not get that thing to manual at all. The geometry is completely different than my Spcialized P.2, which can manual with hardly any effort. Also the STP was heavy as hell.
> I would not put the STP high on my list.


Then you must be weak as hell... I have no problem manualing on my STP or a Mob or Suburban or any crap like that..


----------



## AustinM711 (Sep 19, 2008)

do you guys think 1200 would be decent? because those components are sick... they look like they would cost about 3000 alone.

i mean it has juicy ultimates, revelation fork, x0 shifter and derailer

its a really tough decision because i honestly love that bike and think that i wouldnt have to upgrade anything as everything is already top self

haha the funny thing is is that im deciding between an stp and a rockhopper. i know there completely different bikes but i want something i can use for trails, and urban assualt.

if you guys have any other recommendations for any bikes that fit the description i would love to hear


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

With the STP stem length seems to make a difference as to how easy it is to manual. I've found after putting a 60mm on there rather than a 50mm made it a tad easier. If you go with wide bars that definitely doesn't help either. I don't think the bike itself is overly heavy though, frame is just over 2kg (with bb, & headset).

I had an STP and an Alias = that's as comparable as STP vs Rockhopper.
The Alias was easier to manual, the 17in frame had relatively short chain stays. It was more twitchy on the trail and the steeper head angle didn't make it as confident on the downhills. The STP even though was about the same weight did seem to feel heavier. I really liked the slacker geo after I got used to it, so much so that if I rode the Alias I felt like I would easily slide the front out from under me - but that's a case of what you get used to riding I suppose.
To me the StP is a better overall bike if it's a case of one bike to do it all (like some DH as well as XC etc etc). But if you're mainly doning street and a lot of trail riding there is no doubt that the Rockhopper would be a more comfortable machine out on the tracks, just more nimble and responsive. Best bet is to throw a leg over both, see what feels better to you?


----------



## compression (Nov 14, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Then you must be weak as hell... I have no problem manualing on my STP or a Mob or Suburban or any crap like that..


You must be right. I will go practice some more, until i can manual a tandem. 
No no no, you ARE right, The geometry or weight distribution of the bike has nothing to do with how it handles, its all about the rider. 
I am sorry for my weakness.
Oh look, my weakness made me cry. I am so embarassed! Please give me some of your non-weakness so I can be the best rider ever!

P.S. To the original poster, try both bikes, then decide, or buy both! thats what I usually do!


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

go the STP much better bike than the rockhopper


----------



## Rattle Kann (Oct 4, 2008)

Matt Condrashoff rides an stp...with a gripshift. hes pretty good. (if you dont know who that is pick up a decline and you will see his brother in it):thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

compression said:


> You must be right. I will go practice some more, until i can manual a tandem.
> No no no, you ARE right, The geometry or weight distribution of the bike has nothing to do with how it handles, its all about the rider.
> I am sorry for my weakness.
> Oh look, my weakness made me cry. I am so embarassed! Please give me some of your non-weakness so I can be the best rider ever!
> ...


You just weren't used to it, I for one think p. bikes handle like dog poop. To each his own.


----------

